
Android May Adopt Swift Programming Language - andersk
http://forums.macrumors.com/threads/apples-swift-programming-language-may-be-adopted-by-google-for-android.1966443/
======
sago
With a month to go before the next round of the Oracle lawsuit, I suspect this
'sources say' leek is carefully timed. The message seems to be 'we could cut
you out completely'.

I wonder what a post-Java Android would do to the Java ecosystem. Despite
predictions to the contrary (including pg's 15 years or so ago), Java is still
very strong, back at the top of the TIOBE list.

------
manyoso
The original article seems to be this:
[http://thenextweb.com/dd/2016/04/07/google-facebook-uber-
swi...](http://thenextweb.com/dd/2016/04/07/google-facebook-uber-swift/)

And the only source in that one is "Sources say" so a big grain of salt is
probably warranted.

